# What lenses should I bring on vacation?



## t_hayat (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm heading to Disney World in a few weeks with the family , and I'm obviously going to be taking a whole lot of pictures on my Nikon D3100. The only lenses I currently own are the kit 18-55mm, and a 10.5mm Fisheye. I don't know if I should even bother bringing the fisheye, there's probably not going to be a lot of use for it (though I was thinking it could make for some cool shots during the plane ride there).

Anyway, I was thinking or renting a lens to complement the 18-55, maybe a telephoto to get some nice pictures of people on rides, or an ultra wide to get those epic photos of the entrances and the castles. Also, do you guys think the 18-55 will be a good enough walkaround for those days when I don't want to be lugging around an extra lens? Any and all suggestions are welcome, and thanks in advance!


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 20, 2011)

First, take all you have.  There will be NOTHING worse than saying to youself, "Damn I wish I would have brought that other lens."  Secondly, you have a 10.5mm Fisheye.  You have an 18 MM to 55MM walk around lens.  I would definitely suggest you rent yourself a long higher zoom.  I am not sure of the Nikkon lens offerings but anything around 55-300 would be great.  I think being able to get those shots of your family riding a ride, when you are 300 feet away, would be really great.  There is a LOT of room in Disney World.  A good zoom will do you a lot of good.  I have no idea of your budget, but you are obviously not "poor", if you are going to Disney.  Rent what you can afford as far as zooms.  Heck if you can afford it rent a BETTER 18-55 range lens.  I would almost guarantee you wont regret it.


----------



## mrpink (Jul 21, 2011)

Just buy a S95 and take that... leave the DSLR at home.






p!nK


----------

